# 2008 Swift Bolero 680FB Mains Plug in Heating Issue



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all,
Can anyone help me, when I plug my MH into the mains my heating seems really poor almost like it's only partly working ??? it;s fine on gas ???

Any idea's am I doing something wrong ????


Thanks
Julian


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You will find that on Electric you heating only about 20% as good as on gas.

this is normal and the same on all vans.

best thing to do is to warm the van up on Gas& electric and then switch over to electric it should then keep the van warm enough.


Richard...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> You will find that on Electric you heating only about 20% as good as on gas.
> this is normal and the same on all vans.
> best thing to do is to warm the van up on Gas& electric and then switch over to electric it should then keep the van warm enough.
> Richard...


Buy a small 3kw fan heater, thats what I use on my boat and thats bigger than a Kontiki in the saloon.

2Kw setting to warm her up and then 1kw to keep that way and I am surrounded by cold water!

Peter


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Julian,


We also have a Bolero, as as someone has already said we start off with the gas and electric for a short while to get the temp up then just use the electric to keep it comfy.

Also if just arriving on a site this time of year I give the cab heater a full blast just before we arrive, seems a waste to just swich off the engine when theres all that heat looking for somewhere to go.

Ian


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Chloelewis1 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone help me, when I plug my MH into the mains my heating seems really poor almost like it's only partly working ??? it;s fine on gas ???
> 
> Any idea's am I doing something wrong ????
> ...


Hay Buddy you having trouble?

Ours is the same !

I agree with the earlier post, blast it on duel fuel and then tick over on elec.

Looking forward to the weekend..........................


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I don't know your model specifics but, if you are on a Fiat X250 chassis, have you got an underseat heater that blows hot air back into the hab area as you drive ? The controls, a rocker switch with a fan symbol on it, are to the extreme right of the dashboard, bottom right. You have to duck down to see the switch. The heater can be seen as a black unit under the driver's seat.

We find this is sometimes too effective as we drive at heating the hab area. When we aarrive at a winter site we hook up as soon as we can and get the heater going quickly. That way we rarely need the gas heating to back up the electric part of the heater. The settings on our Truma heater allow for 900w or 1900 w when used on electricity.

G


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Sorry I don't know your model specifics but, if you are on a Fiat X250 chassis, have you got an underseat heater that blows hot air back into the hab area as you drive ? The controls, a rocker switch with a fan symbol on it, are to the extreme right of the dashboard, bottom right. You have to duck down to see the switch. The heater can be seen as a black unit under the driver's seat.
> 
> We find this is sometimes too effective as we drive at heating the hab area. When we aarrive at a winter site we hook up as soon as we can and get the heater going quickly. That way we rarely need the gas heating to back up the electric part of the heater. The settings on our Truma heater allow for 900w or 1900 w when used on electricity.
> 
> G


Oooh we're off out to look for switches!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

By the way its a new Kontiki 679


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

LisaB said:


> By the way its a new Kontiki 679


In that case I'd be surprised if you didn't have one.
Look for the black, louvred box under the driver's seat with the louvres facing back into the hab area.

G

PS Get out of the habit of shoving your slippers in the space behind the driver's seat. they can get pretty pungent as they get hot !


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> LisaB said:
> 
> 
> > By the way its a new Kontiki 679
> ...


Grizzly

nope there is a grill but nothing under the seat, unless we are being dim.................... it has got that new secumotion but we haven't tried it, no one showed us how to at handover, but I won't start that can of worms off again! lol


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> LisaB said:
> 
> 
> > By the way its a new Kontiki 679
> ...


I thought the new one had gas heating which could be used en route?
www.swiftleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/swift/kon-tiki/features

"Dual fuel Truma 6kW 'Combi' boiler with en-route operation "


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

LisaB said:


> nope there is a grill but nothing under the seat, unless we are being dim.................... it has got that new secumotion but we haven't tried it, no one showed us how to at handover, but I won't start that can of worms off again! lol


 

...but if you've got secumotion then that is even better I think - isn't it ?

G


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

rayc said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > LisaB said:
> ...


Yep secumotion but we haven't tried it yet


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LisaB said:


> [
> 
> .it has got that new secumotion but we haven't tried it, no one showed us how to at handover,


You just switch it to operate on gas as you would when parked and do not switch it off on the journey [except if refuelling!!!].
The secumotion regulator, plus a gas switch off valve in the bottle to regulator hose, should operate if the event of a gas escape.

In view of the safety implications e.g leaving on whilst refuelling I am very suprised if this is not highlighted in the user manual as a safety critical event with clear instructions.
I had a Lunar Premier with the same system and it worked very well but there were user instructions adjecent to the boiler and the gas bottles.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This might help - the Truma operating insturctions ( downloadable file -select your language)

I note they say "To be Kept with the Vehicle" so presumably someone somewhere should have given you a copy.

Truma Secumotion

There's also:

Truma downloads

G


----------



## tef (Dec 4, 2008)

*your heating*

hi there , i too own a 679 and experienced exactly the same doubts.
apparently the element used in the electric part of the heating is a small one hence the lack of heat, the grill under the seat is just for looks its actually a storage comparment, secumotion is a gas valve thing that allows you to use the heater on the move.
basically the electric heating part is a waste of time and it shouldnt have been fitted into a van the size of the 679 but thats just my opinion .


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: your heating*



tef said:


> hi there , i too own a 679 and experienced exactly the same doubts.
> apparently the element used in the electric part of the heating is a small one hence the lack of heat, the grill under the seat is just for looks its actually a storage comparment, secumotion is a gas valve thing that allows you to use the heater on the move.
> basically the electric heating part is a waste of time and it shouldnt have been fitted into a van the size of the 679 but thats just my opinion .


I often see reports that the electric heating of the Truma boiler / space heater is weak. I don't really understand why because the C6000EH fitted to my MH is very good and can raise the temperature to 25 degrees even in the weather as experienced at Southsea at the New Year.
I use the high electric position to heat the water to 60 degrees and when it has reached temperature, in about 20 minutes, as indicated by the amber led extinguishing, I then swithch it to the hot water / space heating position. It then heats the MH to 20 degrees in less than an hour.
If the hot water/ space heating is selected initially then it will take a very long time to get up to temperature as the fan appears to take heat away from the boiler - get the water hot first!


----------

